# R.I.P. Bell



## anni

sadly my rat died yesterday, i dont know why, hopefully she wasent in pain and died peacefully. she will be missed by all of the family. bell we love you and we'll never forget, R.I.P hunnie....xxx


----------



## hjkaga

i am very sorry to hear about your loss. i recently lost one of my girls too, it's not easy.


----------



## JennieLove

Im sorry for your loss :'( I know she will be missed.


----------



## fallinstar

sorry for you loss our thoughts are with you through this hard time xx


----------



## anni

hi thanks everyone...unfortunally my other one died a few days ago, i dont no if she has caught the same disease as bell. she was fine before i went to bed but when i came down in the morning she was dead, well at least she's with bell now and keeping her company=] (L)jess and bell(L)


----------



## JennieLove

I'm so sorry to hear that, I wonder what it could have been. Do you have any other rats?


----------



## anni

no, both of them have gone now, mums saying she'll think about getting some more but she isnt too keen..hopefully i can persude her....


----------



## Poppyseed

sometimes they can starve themselves from grief when they loose their cage mate, or simply will themselves to die.


----------

